# connexion très lente avec mon iMac



## benoumac (21 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 

Depuis quelques semaines, je remarque que ma connexion est trèèèèès lente quand je suis sur mon Imac et, quand il est allumé, cela ralenti également la connexion de mon Wifi car la connexion sur les autres pc de la maison rame également! Du coup pour pouvoir surfer tranquillement sur internet, il faut que je débranche le wifi sur mon Mac et que je prenne mon vieux PC portable qui commence à rouiller pour pouvoir être peinard... 

Du coup j'ai fait quelques tests antivirus qui n'ont mené à rien, j'ai changé le DNS de mon serveur en mettant celui de mon FAI, ce qui n'a rien changé non plus, je reboot et reboot et reboot mon modem, ça ne change rien, je ne sais donc plus quoi faire à présent! J'ai mon IMac depuis février 2012 et c'est comme ça depuis le début du mois, voire peut-être un peu avant... 

D'ou cela peut-il venir ? si quelqu'un a des solutions à me proposer, je suis preneur !

Merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2013)

Il faudrait analyser le trafic, pour voir si quelque chose utilise le réseau. Tu as activé le pare-feu du Mac ? Il n'y a pas d'activité intense sur la machine ? du P2P ?


----------



## benoumac (21 Mars 2013)

et comment on analyse le trafic ?

du P2P c'est du peer to peer, c'est ça ? non y'a pas de ça, et qu'entends tu par des activités intenses ?

et le pare-feu normalement oui, il est activé, je sais pas comment le vérifier mais il me semble l'avoir activé au tout début où j'ai eu mon pc...

en fait j'ai l'impression que c'est vraiment arrivé du jour au lendemain, c'est ça qui est très bizarre :mouais:


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2013)

Tu peux déjà voir très simplement le volume du trafic réseau avec le Moniteur d'Activité (dans /Applications/Utilitaires).


----------



## benoumac (21 Mars 2013)

d'accord, et au risque de passer encore plus pour un néophyte : tu vois ça ou dans le moniteur d'activité ???


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2013)

Sous la liste des processus, il y a des onglets et, parmi eux, un onglet Réseau.


----------



## benoumac (22 Mars 2013)

ok, et le trafic est indiqué à quel endroit dans cet onglet ?


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2013)

Dans le petit rectangle, à droite : on voit une courbe pour le flux entrant et une autre pour le flux sortant.


----------



## benoumac (22 Mars 2013)

paquets entrants : 136253
paquets sortants : 135954
entrée paquets : 18
sortie paquets : 27
données reçues : 127,6 Mo
données envoyées : 100,6 Mo
données reçues : 1,27 Ko/s (en vert)
données envoyées : 17,8 ko/s (en rouge)


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2013)

Ça donc l'air plutôt calme. 
As-tu essayé les serveurs DNS de Google ?


----------



## benoumac (24 Mars 2013)

non j'ai essayé que openDNS et ceux de mon FAI...

mais en fait le truc c'est que c'est vraiment arrivé du jour au lendemain, que ça le fait uniquement sur ce pc et que quand il est allumé ça fait ramer tout le réseau.. quand il est éteint tout marche impecc donc à mon avis ça vient d'un truc sur mon pc


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Mars 2013)

benoumac a dit:


> mais en fait le truc c'est que c'est vraiment arrivé du jour au lendemain, que ça le fait uniquement sur ce pc et que quand il est allumé ça fait ramer tout le réseau.. quand il est éteint tout marche impecc donc à mon avis ça vient d'un truc sur mon pc


Logique (sauf que c'est un Mac, et pas un PC, si j'ai bien compris... )

Ce qu'il faudrait arriver à savoir, c'est si le pb est dû aux flux générés par le Mac où a un dysfonctionnement du wifi du Mac qui pertuberait l'ensemble du réseau wifi. (Chais pas si c'est possible, mais c'est une hypothèse...)

Le réseau local est tout simple? Du genre juste une box et quelques équipements?
Pas de routeurs autres que la box?
Pas de switches?

Perso, pour avancer, dans les préférences réseau du Mac, je désactiverais Airport, et je connecterais le Mac en ethernet (et via DHCP) directement sur la Box pour voir si ça marche mieux.
Dans la colonne des interfaces, il faut uniquement "Ethernet" de connecté.


----------



## benoumac (24 Mars 2013)

Le réseau local est tout ce qu'il y a de plus simple oui : un wifi pour deux pc + mon iMac sans autres équipements...

j'essayerais de le connecter en ethernet dans la journée si j'ai le temps...

ça ne peut pas être à cause d'une application téléchargé sur le mac ou une connerie du genre que ça m'arrive ?


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2013)

Éventuellement. Cela peut-être dû à une application qui enverrait des paquets en _broadcast_ sur le réseau.

Ce qui me fait penser à une chose toute bête : as-tu vérifié les adresses IP respectives des machines ?


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Mars 2013)

benoumac a dit:


> ça ne peut pas être à cause d'une application téléchargé sur le mac ou une connerie du genre que ça m'arrive ?


Possible, on peut tout imaginer.
Un malware sur le Mac qui génère du flooding pour saturer le réseau (des pings longs par exemple), ou qui envoie des ouvertures de sessions TCP (TCP Syn) en rafale sur la box.
Ou encore comme dit bompi des trucs en broadcast (normal avec ARP, mais un malware peut aussi envoyer des messages icmp (pings) en broadcast, et là, c'est la cata sur un lan)

Après le test en ethernet, on y verra plus clair.
Si en ethernet, il y a tjs le même pb, il faudra peut-être faire une trace tcpdump pour voir ce qui sort du Mac. Si le pb est permanent, on aura alors des éléments.
Si en ethernet, c'est bon, alors, il faudra regarder du côté du wifi. Renaud?


----------



## benoumac (24 Mars 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Éventuellement. Cela peut-être dû à une application qui enverrait des paquets en _broadcast_ sur le réseau.
> 
> Ce qui me fait penser à une chose toute bête : as-tu vérifié les adresses IP respectives des machines ?



non, comment on fait ?

je n'ai pas eu le temps de le faire aujourd'hui mais j'essaye de faire le test ethernet dés demain matin, je vous tiens au courant!

merci pour les conseils en tout cas ;-)


*edit : en essayant de chercher mon IP sur mon pc et sur internet, je suis tombé sur plusieurs sites qui ne situent pas mon IP au bon endroit sur une carte mais plutôt à une quarantaine de kilomètres de chez moi, et il y a également écrit ça :

Organization:	SFR
Connection:	Broadband
Services:	None Detected

ça veut dire quoi ? je ne sais pas si c'est utile mais on sais jamais...*


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2013)

Je parlais des adresses IP des PCs, donc les adresses sur le réseau local, pas de l'adresse IP publique de la connexion Internet.


----------



## benoumac (25 Mars 2013)

alors...

je viens de faire le test en ethernet, c'est toujours un peu lent mais j'ai l'impression que ça va quand même un peu plus vite qu'en wifi, sans grande conviction ceci dit...

qu'est-ce qu'il me reste donc à faire ?


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mars 2013)

benoumac a dit:


> alors...
> 
> je viens de faire le test en ethernet, c'est toujours un peu lent mais j'ai l'impression que ça va quand même un peu plus vite qu'en wifi, sans grande conviction ceci dit...
> 
> qu'est-ce qu'il me reste donc à faire ?


Bon, on est un peu dans le vague, là...

Pour avoir du concret, il faudrait faire deux tests (si tu le veux bien, bien sûr...):

Test1:
Mac en ethernet hors tension. Un seul PC sous tension . Rien d'autre sur ton réseau local.
Sur le PC, ouvrir uniquement une fenêtre "Invite de commandes", et faire un ping de la box (en continu). 
Par exemple, si ton FAI est orange, tu fais:
ping 192.168.1.1 -t
Et tu observes bien les temps affichés (en ms). Ils doivent être entre 5 et 15ms, ET réguliers.
Mets le Mac sous tension, sans RIEN lancer tout en regardant les temps affichés sur le PC. Si ça se dégrade (du genre 200ms ou plus de façon régulière), le Mac génère un flux polluant. On verra plus tard pour tracer.
Si ça ne change rien, fais des trucs sur le Mac, genre navigation (sans vidéos, ni P2P, ni streaming). Là aussi, les temps ne doivent pas trop se dégrader de façon régulière).

Test2 (à faire que si on n'a pas constaté le pb avec le test1):
Idem que le test1, mais avec le Mac en wifi.
Si il y a pb, c'est le wifi du Mac qui pose pb, et pas les flux. On verra alors...


----------



## benoumac (25 Mars 2013)

alors résultats du test 1 :

les temps sont corrects, réguliers et dépassent rarement le 10ms. il y a quelques écarts qui sont assez important mais ils n'arrivent pas régulièrement...

résultats du test 2 :

un peu plus d'écarts qui dépassent de temps en temps les 100ms mais pareil, ce n'est pas très régulier, ça reste essentiellement autour de 10ms grand maximum...


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mars 2013)

Normal qu'en wifi, ça soit plus lent.

Bon, là, on peut en conclure qu'il n'y a pas de pb de saturation du réseau local. Le Mac cause peut-être, mais pas assez pour le saturer.
Par contre, il peut poser pb sur la partie (ADSL, câble) d'accès à ton FAI. La bande passante disponible sur cette partie là est en général beaucoup plus faible. Donc plus facilement saturable.

Plus la peine de faire le test en ethernet.
Refais uniquement le test 2, mais au lieu de faire un ping de la box, fais un ping sur internet d'un DNS de google.
ping 8.8.8.8 -t
Tu devrais être entre 40 et 100ms (en fct du débit de ta liaison)

Si c'est bon, je vois pas où il y a un pb.
Sinon, si ça se dégrade, on fera une trace.


----------



## benoumac (25 Mars 2013)

bon bah je comprends pas, ça oscille entre 60 et 80ms  donc ça fonctionne bien apparemment...

edit : rectification, c'est passé de 100 à presque 3500 en plusieurs secondes, ça a augmenté d'un coup et la, c'est à 2800...

j'ai aussi fait un scan antivirus qui n'a rien détecté avec Avast donc je suis un peu largué la :/


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mars 2013)

Donc, le pb n'est pas permanent...
Pour moi, le pb n'est pas sur le PC. Les pings mettent seulement en évidence un encombrement du réseau vraisemblablement dû au Mac. Si bien sûr, l'observation que tu as faite est exacte, c'est à dire que tout marche bien quand le Mac n'est pas connecté...

Ce qu'il faudrait faire:
Sur le Mac, ouvrir une fenêtre Terminal, et taper la commande suivante:
sudo tcpdump -i en1 -c 50
le mot de passe administrateur est alors demandé
taper le mot de passe SANS appuyer sur la touche "Entrée"
Surveiller les pings sur le PC.
Dès que les pings deviennent très élevés (2000, 3000 ms), appuyer sur la touche "Entrée" dans le Terminal pour confirmer le mot de passe.

La commande tapée dans le terminal doit alors lister 50 lignes qui correspondront à 50 messages (TCP ou UDP) qui passeront par l'interface wifi du Mac (en1).
On ne verra pas tout, mais on verra avec quelle adresse IP le Mac cause...

Fais un copier coller des 50 lignes (dans le fil), et je regarderai.


----------



## benoumac (25 Mars 2013)

voila le résultat :



> tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
> listening on en1, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
> 18:13:00.817973 IP wg-in-f117.1e100.net.https > 192.168.1.23.50667: Flags [.], ack 3781497070, win 5318, length 0
> 18:13:00.818064 IP 192.168.1.23.50667 > wg-in-f117.1e100.net.https: Flags [.], seq 44331:45761, ack 0, win 65535, length 1430
> ...





edit : alors la, je viens de faire un test assez concluant et bizarre à la fois : je viens de déconnecter google drive de mon PC et depuis, ça fonctionne comme avant... moi pas comprendre !!


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mars 2013)

Sur la trace, on voit que le Mac (192.168.1.23) envoie en rafale des segments TCP (de longueur de 1430 octets) vers le machine wg-in-f117.1e100.net (un ping donne 173.194.78.117 comme adresse IP).
Cette adresse correspond a une machine qui est sur un plan IP de google.
Difficile de dire ce que c'est, mais ça peut expliquer tes pbs...
C'est google, c'est pas inquiétant...

Je constate que chez moi, cette machine me pingue de temps en temps (3 a 4 fois par jour, mais c'est tout)
Je reviens sur le forum dans une petite demie-heure, et on fera un essai en filtrant cette adresse pour voir si le pb disparaît.


----------



## benoumac (25 Mars 2013)

ah bah comme quoi hein, ça vient vraiment de Google Drive dont je me servais depuis quelques semaines pour stocker des fichiers, et qui était en permanence connecté à mon iMac, et pas à mes autres PC. et la depuis dix minutes j'ai éteint google drive et tout refonctionne comme avant, donc ceci explique cela je pense !


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mars 2013)

Mince, j'étais en train de manger, et j'ai pensé que tu avais souscrit un service google de ce type...
Du coup, je suis revenu poster.
Bien sûr que c'est ça...


----------



## benoumac (25 Mars 2013)

bon bin c'était beaucoup d'ennuis pour finalement pas grand chose, mais c'est le genre de truc qui est quand même assez bon à savoir finalement 

bon en tout cas merci infiniment pour ton aide Polo35230 et désolé de t'avoir dérangé pour finalement si peu... la prochaine fois, j'essayerai de faire tourner mes neurones dans le bon sens avant de demander de l'aide sur un forum 

encore merci


----------

